
Ask HN: Database with Pull Requests? - diafygi
Howdy HN,<p>I&#x27;m working on a volunteer project that will be creating a public database of election and ballot information. I&#x27;d like for people to be able to submit proposed updates to the data for review, similar to how you can submit a pull request for code changes on github.<p>Is there a platform&#x2F;tool&#x2F;database that lets people collaboratively manage a dataset like this?<p>The nearest examples I can think of are:<p>1. Github&#x2F;Gitlab&#x2F;etc. - Code-management platforms that keep track of version history and have the ability to have branches, issues, and merge requests.<p>2. Open Street Maps&#x2F;Open Railway Maps&#x2F;etc. - Wiki platforms that have version history and have tools for collaborative management of the map dataset.<p>However, I can&#x27;t seem to find such a platform for collaborative database management. I guess I could try to hack in that kind of management by basically making the dataset a series of flat files on github and let people use that to file pull requests, but then things like foreign keys wouldn&#x27;t automatically update.
======
lichtenberger
Not exactly like pull requests, but I'm working on a versioned open source
database system:

[https://sirix.io](https://sirix.io)

Basically each commit results in a new (efficient) snapshot which shares
database pages, which have not been touched by modifications. Furthermore
record pages are not simply copied when only a single record has been
inserted/updated/deleted.

Basically you could always revert to a former revision and commit a new
version.

Kind regards Johannes

------
aaronbrager
Can you host a sqlite file on GitHub instead of using flat files?

------
brudgers
A wiki + document search?

